# How To Make Butane Hash Oil, Headbands Oil Extractor



## headband (Mar 2, 2008)

just thought i could help a few out, just since it's so darn easy. 
First off, you have to be very careful, being that your dealing with an very explosive vapor, which can explode. The pictures go in order as i explain. 
I used a 6 in long pipe, threaded both on both ends.
2 threaded end caps. 
Drilled 1 hole sized for the intake of the butane can
Drilled 3 holes for the liquid butane and oils to run out, put a screen in the end of this cap, so bud has a less chance of coming out with the liquid. 
Fill the pipe with ground bud, i use a coffee grinder, but i dont grind to a powder, just a nice J style shake. Empty 2 cans of butane threw the device, the liquid needs to be poured into glass. As you empty butane, it will be a liquid. After your finished emptying, let the glass dish, with all the butane evaporate. The longer the better. Then scrap up with a razor blade, heating the bottom of the dish. as simple as 1,2,3.
thats the oil bubbling, its not very focus, but it seriously will bubble out of the bowl, depending on the amount.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 2, 2008)

cool ,,nice  clear instructions and pics :tokie:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 2, 2008)

might want to check out whether or not the butane is a sovent to the pvc.  I read somewhere about such leaching toxics from the pvc.  

I used a hole-in-the-capped copper pipe and some coffee filters on the exit end.  worked fine, but the butane is too messy.  try iso next time HB.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree with puffin about leaching of pvc... a cast iron pipe assembly would be your way to go... although... if using butane as the extracting solvent, you are looking at a very, VERY volitile combination... ie... a pipe bomb.  
so I highly recommend against that....although... I think I might try that...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks nice!

Try using a circle cut peice of a cotton t-shirt or two stacked up inside your extractor tube, you will get little or no plant matter in the solution. Coffee filters work as well...just not the paper ones. 

I would also recommend using copper pipe for this, PVC is dangerous stuff. Takes years to stop venting toxic vapors. Thats why you can't use it for plumbing potable water. You really don't want to be smokin' the stuff butane can pull out of _that_. Sorry to be so critical, I just don't like to see people poison themselves. 

Also try using a Pyrex pie plate so you can float it in a bigger tub of boiling hot water. This will cause the butane to boil off much sooner, reducing the chance of leftover or airborne foreign debris from the outside. 

The better I have filtered my butane and the faster it boils off the clearer and more amber the outcome will be.

I would post pic's...but I can't for some reason...*sigh*


----------



## headband (Mar 2, 2008)

just made some more, so ill try the boiling water method, to evaporate, still usin the pvc for now.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

or you can try this way my daughters boyfriend thought after he had done the butane thing at his friends house that it was safe to light up a spliff immediately after doing butane thing only to have the vapour ignite whilst he sparked up his spliff whilst he was sat on his bed.

picture this the whole bed a mass of flames and him and all his pothead buddies stoned just laughing their heads off.

not very clever really.


lol

pkj


----------



## headband (Mar 3, 2008)

thats how people die making hash oil


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 5, 2008)

Coffee filters work good for me, I just double them up.


----------



## caliweed_xiv (Mar 5, 2008)

ive made my own little hash tool of 3/4 inch gas pipe with a 2-way ball valve right under the intake hole to avoid leakage after fillin with butane and i added another gas flex valve to the end without the flex to control the amount of oil and pressure coming out. only to insure safety and productivity at its best.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 5, 2008)

nope i use this method slightly different, but i also use one of the best refined butanes money can buy. along with ur high denisty pvc pipe. doesn't cause any problems at all.  and i will pump 26 oz of butane to ever 2oz of smoke. to increase amount of honey oil. use a coffee filter at the end where the liquid comes out and use many small holes in the cap as compared to a few big holes, from experience i've found it works better.and hold the tube upside down and let the liquid drain out as it freezes the smoke in the tube if u don't u'll end up leaving a good amount of oil still inside the tube. and after emptying the cans i then take and air compressor with warm air and blow that through it to help force the last bit of butane liquid out, the sudden increase in temp with the pressure of the air forces the remaining liquid to pump out the end, thus thoroughly extracting every bit of THC.

just my 2 cents


----------

